# Booted Bantam Eggs???



## John2016 (Apr 11, 2016)

Can someone show me what Mille fleur booted bantam eggs look like? Not d'uccles with the beards. I also have sebrights. Can someone show me the difference please because I have a booted hen nesting and I don't know if there hers or not.... Just send me pics!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would think they look just like the little D's.


----------

